# 24g Cardiff vs. Nano Cube



## grey816

I have found 2 different 24 gallon aquariums listed on Craigslist that I'm interested in. I have kept freshwater aquariums for years, but I'm new to saltwater. Both set ups are 24 gallons and both are $200 each. Here they are:

Cardiff Aquarium: 24gal all in one system includes: Stand, Light, heater, mushroom coral, Live Rock (30 pounds of live rock), Sand, one Clown fish, a bunch of snails and hermit crab, one brittle star, a quarantine 10 gal tank, half a bag of red sea salt, two buckets for mixing water.

Nano Cube: 24gal Saltwater system has been set up and running for 1 year. Includes: gravel substrate, barnicle decorations with about 14 live green bulb anemone, one clown fish, one yellow tail damsel, siphon hose and accessories.

Do either of these sound like a good deal? The Cardiff tank and stand appears to have a round shape from looking at the picture. Not sure how the round shape affects things. The Nano Cube doesn't come with a stand and I would rather have live sand and live rock instead of gravel and barnicle decorations? Anyone have any experience with either the Cardiff or Nano Cube? I looked them up online and I think the Cardiff set up is more expensive, but I only found a few reviews for it (all were good though).


----------



## grey816

Here is a picture of the Cardiff. I haven't seen a picture of the Nano Cube yet.


----------



## grey816

Found a 3rd option... Another person on Craigslist has a 29 gallon Bio Cube with a stand but they want $300. So a little bigger, includes a stand and a different brand than the Nano Cube. No fish included but the live rock is included. Here's the details:

29 Gallon biocube on a biocube stand. Live sand, Live rocks. UV sterilizer and protein skimmer. two test kits for water, chemicals and additives, some extra salt, net and etc... $300 Sold as is.


----------



## squidgetyo12

Your best bet would be to get the bio cube, as with saltwater the bigger the tank the easier it is to take care of. Another plus with the bio cube is the protein skimmer, which is necessary if you ever plan on doing a reef tank, and will not at all hurt in a FOWLR.


----------



## drhank

Any of them would make a nice nano. The Cardiff looks good and like it has been set up properly, It has the proper amount of live rock (most beginners skimp) and an established clean up crew. 

I'd probably pass on the 24 gallon biocube because of the lack of live rock and the gravel substrate. I'd want sand.

The 20 gallon for $300 is too expensive in my opinion. In my area, you could get a used 55 gallon tub with stand and hood for that price.

If you are after a nano and want to keep your spending down, I think the Cardiff is your best option.

Good luck!


----------

